# I'll leave tomorrow



## danalto

Okay, I admit it, I don't know polish! 
But I'm leaving and I need to send a couple of sms to the nice woman who will come to feed the plants and to water the cat (or the other way around)
So, would someone please translate these sentences for me? Thank you!


*---> Bozena, I'll leave tomorrow. I'll send you another sms a couple of days before coming back so you will be able to clean the house.
Thank you very much!

---> Bozena, I will be back the day after tomorrow. Please clean the house, and call me next week so I'll give you the money. Thank you very very much!
*


----------



## Jana337

Ciao, 

I am not able to translate it but I know that our Polish friends will be interested in whether you are on formal or informal terms with the lady. 

Jana


----------



## danalto

First of all, thank you for changing the title (I really didn't know how to put it)
Being just an sms to tell this lady what to do, I just would like to be polite but not so formal...I really don't like to be considered _The Boss_, if you know what I mean!

_ Jana, how come you don't know polish_?


----------



## Jana337

OK, more specifically - would you say "le invierò" or "ti invierò"? 

Jana

_Working on it. _


----------



## Seana

Hi, 

I will try to help you.

---> Bozena, I'll leave tomorrow. I'll send you another sms a couple of days before coming back so you will be able to clean the house.
Thank you very much!

Bożena, jutro wyjeżdżam. Wyślę Ci sms parę dni przed powrotem, abyś mogła posprzątać w domu. Bardzo Ci dziękuję.

---> Bozena, I will be back the day after tomorrow. Please clean the house, and call me next week so I'll give you the money. Thank you very very much!

Bożena, wracam pojutrze. Posprzątaj, proszę w domu i zadzwoń do mnie w przyszłym tygodniu, dam Ci pieniądze. Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję.


----------



## danalto

Thank you, Seana! But, how can I write the special signs on my cell phone? Will Bozena understand it all if I'll use "plain" letters? 

(Jana, that will be "ti invierò")
_ (good girl!)_


----------



## Jana337

Seana said:
			
		

> Posprzątaj, *<--* proszę w domu i zadzwoń do mnie w przyszłym tygodniu, dam Ci pieniądze.


Seana, I do not understand the comma. If it has to be there, another must come after "proszę", right?

Daniela: It is commonplace to substitute letters with their closest English (?) equivalents. 

Jana


----------



## Seana

Bozena, jutro wyjezdzam. Wysle Ci sms pare dni przed powrotem, abys mogla posprzatac w domu. Bardzo Ci dziekuje.


Bozena, wracam pojutrze. Posprzataj prosze w domu i zadzwon do mnie w przyszlym tygodniu, dam Ci pieniadze. Bardzo, bardzo dziekuje.

 

Jana was right, you should write it without this comma.

I delated all the special signs, without them it is understood as well.


----------



## danalto

I really don't know how to thank you, Seana!


----------



## Seana

Hi danalto,

You welcome. I am glad to help you, the pleasure is mine.

Best regards


----------



## danalto

Hi, Seana! I forgot something...
"Don't forget to close the iron grates" 
_(the grates on the windows, I mean...)


_


----------



## Monica610

"nie zapomnij zamknac krat na oknach"


----------



## danalto

Thank you, Monica!


----------



## Thomas1

Monica610 said:
			
		

> "nie zapomnij zamknac krat na oknach"


Concerning Polish diacritical marks it should read: 
"nie zapomnij zamknąć krat na oknach"

I'd use: _Nie zapomnij zamknąć krat w oknach_; it sounds more idimatic to my ears.

You can also use this:
Pamiętaj żeby zamknąć kraty okienne.
Remember to lock the window grates.

Tom


----------



## Monica610

But she needed this to write an sms so these special signs aren't necessary. I wrote it on purpose.


----------



## Thomas1

Monica610 said:
			
		

> But she needed this to write an sms so these special signs aren't necessary. I wrote it on purpose.


That's fine. I wrote the diacriticals on purpose too. My intention was to show the users what looks the propper spelling like. 

Tom


----------



## Brian P

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> That's fine. I wrote the diacriticals on purpose too. My intention was to show the users what looks the propper spelling like.
> 
> Tom


 
A small correction, Tomasz, it should be, " . . . what the proper spelling looks like"


----------



## Anatoli

I agree with Tom, it's a linguistic forum, use the proper Polish spelling but use plain letters in SMS. It would benefit other users and teach both spelling and pronunciation.

By the way, when I type in Polish have to use MS Word "Insert symbol" functionality to find a proper Polish (or some other) diacritic letter. Haven't tried Polish keyboard yet.


----------

